# Chael and his Boxing background.



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

How come i have read plenty of times on this forum that Chael Sonnen has no type of boxing background whatsoever. Iv read this quiet often and i started to believe it. But then during the "Primetime???" i heard Joe Rogan say that Chael Sonnen is a golden gloves boxer. I dont know much about the "Golden Glove" boxing title except that it has to do with Amateur boxing Tournaments and i think you can enter at age 16 and up. 

So even though i cant find much about Chaels boxing background i would think Joe Rogan is correct about this information and people claiming that Chael has no boxing background whatsoever are wrong. Would this be a fair statement?? or do you guys think Joe Rogan just made that up??? (Which i believe is unlikely)
I do recall Chael saying that if it wasnt for wrestling chances are he would have pursued a career in boxing with his dad backing him up.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I've never heard of him having a Golden Gloves background.

I do know he's got some sort of amateur background though.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I've never heard of him having a Golden Gloves background.
> 
> I do know he's got some sort of amateur background though.


Well his amateur boxing background and golden gloves go hand in hand.

Yeah i wasnt certain about it but Joe Rogan mentioned it in the prime time while talking about the success Chael had on his feet against Anderson.






It wasnt the primetime i was talking about but i did find the video where Joe Rogan says it. Go to 3:35 of the video.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Joe has been wrong before, he might have also just meant he competed in the golden gloves.

This kind of pertains to this, and it's an interesting read.

Not taking time to upload all the video or gifs, so just click the link.



> UFC 148 Judo Chop: How Chael Sonnen Out Struck Anderson Silva
> 
> In monday's article I spent almost 4000 words searching for a ***** in Anderson Silva's armour, and came to the conclusion that the holes in Silva's game certainly require a unique skill set to exploit. I won't say a rounded skill set because almost no-one at middleweight has one of those; which is in no small part responsible for Anderson's incredible success and consistency. It seems that one needs a world class ground game or the threat of world class takedowns to force Anderson to square up to sprawl, then - while continuing to threaten with the takedown - power strikes must be mixed in. I also demonstrated that few people have ever had that much success (at least in the octagon) in closing the distance if they are in the opposite stance to Silva (or Open Guard).
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/7/4...op-how-chael-sonnen-out-struck-anderson-silva


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Joe has been wrong before, he might have also just meant he competed in the golden gloves.
> 
> This kind of pertains to this, and it's an interesting read.
> 
> ...


Yeah iv read that before. But for some reason i cant take that type of article with anything more then a grain of salt. And quiet frankly im more curious about Chael Sonnens boxing background then some guy telling me what went down in the fight. But you are right it is an interesting read.

He(Joe) clearly says that Chael was a golden gloves boxer. Not that he participated in a golden gloves tournament. And Joe Rogan has probably had 1million times more interaction with Chael Sonnen then any of us have had. Its VERY likely they have spoken about his background before.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah iv read that before. But for some reason i cant take that type of article with anything more then a grain of salt. And quiet frankly im more curious about Chael Sonnens boxing background then some guy telling me what went down in the fight. But you are right it is an interesting read.
> 
> He(Joe) clearly says that Chael was a golden gloves boxer. Not that he participated in a golden gloves tournament. And Joe Rogan has probably had 1million times more interaction with Chael Sonnen then any of us have had. Its VERY likely they have spoken about his background before.


This is the first I've ever heard of it either. I'll look around. 

EDIT: Well unless he competed under a different name or fought before 1976 he did not win a golden gloves title in the U.S. I just went through the winners in each division since 1976 on Golden Gloves' website, no Chael Sonnen. This might be UFC marketing at it's finest, just like Carwin had 11 KOs in 10 minutes. Or possibly something Joe heard Sonnen say on one of his "I'm the G.O.A.T" rants.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> This is the first I've ever heard of it either. I'll look around.
> 
> EDIT: Well unless he competed under a different name or fought before 1976 he did not win a golden gloves title in the U.S. I just went through the winners in each division since 1976 on Golden Gloves' website, no Chael Sonnen. This might be UFC marketing at it's finest, just like Carwin had 11 KOs in 10 minutes. Or possibly something Joe heard Sonnen say on one of his "I'm the G.O.A.T" rants.


Did you just look under "Golden Gloves tournament of champions" or all the other competitions?? Cause there are alot of different type of golden gloves tournament held throughout different states. Id say it be pretty difficult to find each tournament much less zoom in on each tournament.

Can i get your website of reference? Just to see for myself.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Did you just look under "Golden Gloves tournament of champions" or all the other competitions?? Cause there are alot of different type of golden gloves tournament held throughout different states. Id say it be pretty difficult to find each tournament much less zoom in on each tournament.
> 
> Can i get your website of reference? Just to see for myself.


Here's the national one I looked at. I'm going to see if I can find one in Oregon.

http://www.goldengloves.com/history/


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Here's the national one I looked at. I'm going to see if I can find one in Oregon.
> 
> http://www.goldengloves.com/history/


Yeah thats the one i figured you looked at. Basically the way i understand it there are bunch of smaller golden glove tournaments across different states and then the champions of those golden glove tournaments participate in the national golden glove tournament. I did find it unlikely that Chael participated in the national tournament. 

But without much info to go on its hard to say.




> The national contest is sponsored and controlled by the Golden Gloves Association of America, Inc. Winners from regional Golden Gloves competitions compete in the national competition, called the Golden Gloves Tournament of Champions. The Tournament of Champions is held once a year


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

That's exactly how it works. Regional champions head up to the Tournament of Champions. Regional tournaments are headed by local organizations. Most of which don't keep easily available records.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> That's exactly how it works. Regional champions head up to the Tournament of Champions. Regional tournaments are headed by local organizations. Most of which don't keep easily available records.


Yeah thats what i figured. Thanks for confirming.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Your welcome.


----------

